# I found the cure for the clap!!



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*I found the cure for the clap!! 630cc content*

Thanks to Chris and Jeff, the 630CC big MAF file is here!! Don't ask about price or release date yet as that will have to come from C2 but if you have any questions about the install or how the car runs, etc don't be afraid to ask!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Max power: 577whp/490wtq @ 28psi
Run 4 was done at 28PSI, after 28PSI power fell off a tad due to small plumbing choking it. The amazing part of this software is the power gains at lower boost levels. Look at run 2, 441hp and that was at 15PSI!! 
EDIT: heres the official release!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...58533
The MAF








Kept the stock MAF sensor plug for ease of use and versatility








Old MAF for comparison












_Modified by KubotaPowered at 2:21 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*

i'll see you at my house with the car ASAP.
30psi??


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

sweet! when you get it going let us know how the car idled/cruised/boosted?


_Modified by dmondubz at 11:29 AM 2-7-2009_


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_sweet! when you get it going let us know how the car idled/cruised/boosted?

_Modified by dmondubz at 11:29 AM 2-7-2009_

I'm washing my hands now


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I'm washing my hands now

you mofo


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_
you mofo









he is on his way over. 
im sure he'll post up how it runs when he gets here.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

Seamless, sums it up nicely. Mid-range and part throttle feel better than the 440cc file, easier to get up to speed with traffic without having to get into boost. Big thumbs up, now go buy one because 500hp was so last week


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

air fuels under boost any different? how about while cruising?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_air fuels under boost any different? how about while cruising?

~15:1 cruising, I have only hit boost twice and not very hard, about 12 psi or so and they were spot on at 11:8. I cannot stress how well this runs, the MPG calculator in the MFA reads correct, cruise control works, no CEL, and since I still have AC in the car it is a very tame monster


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

i rode in it.
feels great.
round town cruising feels as good as any stock car feels.
no jerking or anything.
AFRs were spot on!!
in boost it was between 11:7 and 12:1. id say thats perfect for a HIGH hp VR.
im very impressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Dyno please.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_Dyno please.










I can't believe its taken this long for someone to say that, I'm glad you did








I'm going to throw about 100 city miles on it before I dyno to let everything settle and learn how to play nice together, and then the boost goes up.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ordering mine soon


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SlowVRT)*

when can u start ordering it? I wish they would post the price and when its coming out cause i have cash ready to purchase


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i rode in it.
feels great.
round town cruising feels as good as any stock car feels.
no jerking or anything.
AFRs were spot on!!
in boost it was between 11:7 and 12:1. id say thats perfect for a HIGH hp VR.
im very impressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Very good news indeed. Hopefully the software that hits the shelf will be similar and not run pig rich like in the past. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

I thought you had a different cure


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (MeanVR)*

 
Look for an official C2 release the week of: 2.9.09


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Thats today


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Thats today









YES IT IS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*

Soon children, soon


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_ 
Look for an official C2 release the week of: 2.9.09

will there be an upgrade program?


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
will there be an upgrade program?









X2


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (benzivr6)*

Does anyone know the price of the software yet, the new one?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (98rzvr6)*

any dyno numbers yet? I cant wait to get my stage4 fuel kit installed this weekend!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_any dyno numbers yet? I cant wait to get my stage4 fuel kit installed this weekend!

Not yet man, I have it set up for next saturday. You're going to like how it runs!!


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
Not yet man, I have it set up for next saturday. You're going to like how it runs!! 

like 494 wasnt enough







youre current numbers are making me want to go turbo, as long as i can go faster than 11.8's id be willing. waiting to see how it performs on the dyno, and see if some guys race the new file.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-THROTTLE-* »_
like 494 wasnt enough







youre current numbers are making me want to go turbo, as long as i can go faster than 11.8's id be willing. waiting to see how it performs on the dyno, and see if some guys race the new file.

Do it!!! I'm not going to go crazy on the dyno so that stuff is more likely to break. I would go turbo in a minute, its a ton of fun


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Is it still running well? I'm just waiting for the release


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: I found the cure for the clap!! 630cc content (KubotaPowered)*

Jealous. Is this going to strictly MKIV? Looked at C2's site and found no word of the release date....


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Like it enough to part with your MAF?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (pubahs)*

Still runs great! I'm going to hang on to the 440cc stuff as I may use it on another car
Theres no release date yet ut I expect it would be soon. On the MKIV's they use the stock MAF element in a larger housing, it doesn't max out nearly as easy as the MKIII element. The 630cc file for MKIV's and R32's has been out for a while


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 6:03 AM 2-20-2009_


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

taps foot and waits for release. c2 late agaiN!


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (IwannaGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IwannaGTI* »_taps foot and waits for release. c2 late agaiN!









Don't speak too soon! Link to the release is at the top of my thread


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

Quick question, what plugs are you running in this motor and what gap?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

NGK BKR7E's at .022in stock coil pack


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_NGK BKR7E's at .022in stock coil pack

same here. Found out they are only good till 567hp


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
same here. Found out they are only good till 567hp

i just got the word that Kubotapowered just put down 577wheel HP @28 psi.
its just a "rumor" til the sheet gets posted though.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Video and a chart to come soon. Absolutely flawless tuning!!


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

any pics on the install of the wiring?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

I will have to take some pics of the wiring for you, dyno chart is at the top of page 1. It would have AFRs oon it but there was a wire that shorted the wideband on the dyno and it essentially went up in smoke.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I will have to take some pics of the wiring for you, dyno chart is at the top of page 1. It would have AFRs oon it but there was a wire that shorted the wideband on the dyno and it essentially went up in smoke. 


Great numbers man. What gas were you running on the 577 pull?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*

I put 5 gallons of 100 octane on about 3/4's of a tank of 91 octane


----------



## vlkslvr (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Same amount of meth injection as before?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (vlkslvr)*

I split it up, some of the runs with, some without, didnt seem to affect HP numbers drastically or AFRs


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

any pics of the wiring?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (dmondubz)*

Congratulations John http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very nice numbers


----------



## sicvrt (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

what turbo are you running very impressive #'s im getting the stg.4 soon hope for similar #'s


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (sicvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sicvrt* »_what turbo are you running very impressive #'s im getting the stg.4 soon hope for similar #'s

GT3582R 1.06AR. Maxed out the turbo though. I said this in another thread and I'll say it here, with software like this it's crazy to go with standalone, car has AC still, behaves like a stock VR around town, runs like a raped ape when it wants to and passes emissions. What gets better than that??


----------



## AllCityDubs (Jan 5, 2004)

damn nice!!!!







Congrats bro! 600 here u come!


----------



## sicvrt (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
I said this in another thread and I'll say it here, with software like this it's crazy to go with standalone

I've said that same thing b/4 and youre #'s prove it... 
my build thread is coming soon


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: I found the cure for the clap!! 630cc content (KubotaPowered)*

Great numbers... C2 programming has finally stepped it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dragonfli_x (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I found the cure for the clap!! 630cc content (MiamiVr6T)*

yay - what exhaust are you running that still allows you to pass emissions? I got a lil t4 and I've accidently spiked a nice raunchy 27 psi on a stock block... my engine's still in one piece but it ran just below stoich when I did... the 630 tune will fix that issue? oh... and the injectors? 1300 for the whole thang? ... pay-to-play is the name of the game


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: I found the cure for the clap!! 630cc content (dragonfli_x)*

Its not going to fix boost spikes but it will make it so that spikes like that are safer. If you have a stock block or just a head spacer I would use this software with caution. The exhaust is a 3 inch turbo back with a highflow cat. There was a test pipe in for the dyno runs but for emissions the cat goes in and all readiness sets


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: I found the cure for the clap!! 630cc content (KubotaPowered)*

This is such good news. The 630 file will be bought and used over here as well. Congrats on very nice numbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98rzvr6 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: I found the cure for the clap!! 630cc content (Norwegian-VR6)*

Wow 440 with just 14 pounds, thats sick, i cant wait to order this. I wish there was a bulletproof tranny


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *98rzvr6* »_Wow 440 with just 14 pounds, thats sick, i cant wait to order this. I wish there was a bulletproof tranny










The stock on is holding up so far with just a Quaife but you won't find me out at the local track or doing burnouts in parking lots


----------



## b3VRT (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

when are you gonna crack 600whp. i might try it, it'll prolly take 35psi and 100% c16 but i might try


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I don't think I am going to push it much further on this turbo, its choking up on the high boost. If I get the balls to put a bigger turbo on it I may try again but I'm happy with how it runs right now


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*

Congrats man! u rule
those numbers are awesome, ill definatly be looking into stepping up to as 630cc tune net year with a much bigger turbo
youve helped me with a bunch along the way with my build, thanks again man!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_I don't think I am going to push it much further on this turbo, its choking up on the high boost. If I get the balls to put a bigger turbo on it I may try again but I'm happy with how it runs right now

4" turbo back and you could probably hit those numbers with that turbo.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jhayesvw)*

Well I found out that the 4 bolt turbo flange on the GT35R 1.06 would not bolt up to the 3" Kinetic DP.
Kinetic flange was 60mm and the 35R 1.06 is 75mm.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Well I found out that the 4 bolt turbo flange on the GT35R 1.06 would not bolt up to the 3" Kinetic DP.
Kinetic flange was 60mm and the 35R 1.06 is 75mm.

yup, kubota had a GT flange welded on too.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

Hmmm....big numbers, but you have 1000rpm worth of powerband.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_Hmmm....big numbers, but you have 1000rpm worth of powerband.

No way. Even VR's with 42r's have a good powerband.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_Well I found out that the 4 bolt turbo flange on the GT35R 1.06 would not bolt up to the 3" Kinetic DP.
Kinetic flange was 60mm and the 35R 1.06 is 75mm.


Yes sir, I took off almost an inch of pipe as well to accomodate the flange and the longer turbo


----------

